# Helter skelter



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

How many of you have tape packs from back in the day. 
Ive been looking at downloading some of them. 
Anyone know where I can get them from


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Not heard that sort of stuff for years. 

I spent most of my school and college days with headphones and my walkman blasting my eardrums out. 

I remember having a united dance tape pack (circa 96/97) with a tape that had DJ Slippmat on and I think I must have worn the tape out.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

willwad82 said:


> How many of you have tape packs from back in the day.
> Ive been looking at downloading some of them.
> Anyone know where I can get them from


You tube is a good place start YouTube to mp3 converter ?


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

try hardcore will never die
http://hardcorewillneverdie.com/

also dreamscape on facebook


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive got a dreamscape 20 and a dance paradise but ive lost 1 tape and im massively gutted . Lovee my hardcore . You tubes good , i got some good mixes of a guy named Ollie duracell


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

I used to have hundreds of them, follow @ravearchiveuk on twitter as they have loads of old mixes on mixcloud to download


----------

